# All the latest Chaos Codex rumour in one summary



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Alright, this first post has been fully editted to include ALL of the latest info and POSSIBLE statlines, etc that I can find. Please do not take this as gospel as they are in fact rumours however you can be sure that this will be reasonably close to what the final codex will be like as all of this comes from very reliable sources (so far lol). Enjoy:

*Rumours:*





> HQ:
> 
> Lord:
> 
> ...


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

UK release date is the 15th Sept btw.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> Possessed
> - have a randomly generated ability (nothing, fleet, power weapons, furious charge, rending, feel no pain)


I assume that this is on a game-by-game, before-first-turn, basis, rather than at the army-building stage?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

that would be the same way as guard psykers' powers are generated. i can never find out wether that is game by game or turn by turn.


----------



## The Deserter (May 28, 2007)

All in all that is a change for the better i suppose. However they have gotten rid of some things i like they improved in other aspects. So i will embrace this new codex and eagerly await its arrival in september :twisted:


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

All in all that sounds pretty awesome, well have to see how it pans out.

One thing vexes me however. The codex layout sounds like the new Eldar codex! Noooooooooooooooooo. 

The eldar codex was tome of pain and suffering built out of pure madness. IT MADE NO SENSE!


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

all in all it looks like chaos have taken a good thumping from jervis and his nerf stick...
it's nice to see alot of the 'uber things get the boot they deserved and i'm betting we're going to see alot more tzeentch players now too!
i've heard that the raptors pts will be only slighty higher than the current cost of assault marines which means we might actually see some being used now!

i really don't like the randomness of the possessed however... it just seems a total insult to pay that many pts for a unit who have the potential to simply be very expensive chaos marines! (guard psykers are dirt cheap so you honestly don't care if you get the dreaded 1 on the table because you've only lost the cost of 2 guardsmen!)
i think they should've kept the current format with each option costing a set amount of pts/model really. simply make the really good options, (such as the rending), a bit inflated...

still, i'm quite happy overall with the looks of things!

cheers!


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

When is the U.S. release for the codex?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Alex, from what Gav told me at GD Canada, the new chaos codex will be laid out like the DA codex, not the Eldar one.

Rok, early date releases say it should be out around the 19th of September.


----------



## The Deserter (May 28, 2007)

Oh and mister Wraithlord you have some info wrong: today i went to Games Workshop and confirmed that the thousand sons are keeping the second wound (huzzah!!) :twisted: and so i compleately agree with experement 626 we will see alot more thousand sons out there. i have only just decided to change to thousand sons (but i'm not doing anything about it untill september) and like i said before the disaperance of the second wound was the only bad thing i found in the rumors about the new codex and i have confirmed that the second wound is not going anywhere. so i am very happy about these new changes.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok The Deserter, sorry to burst your bubble but unfortuantly quite often the players know more about up-coming releases than Games Workshop staff do.

Only 2 weeks ago I asked one of the Staff members about the deamons, he hadn't heard anything about it. 

Personally I'm more inclined to believe Wraith than a Redshirt, he's usually pretty right about this sort of thing.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

wraith usually gets his info from the more reliable members of warseer. 

@ the deserter - if you read the other posts youll see that they have other significant upgrades, which severely reduce the chance of them having 2 wounds. would gw be stupid enough to allow an army of 2 wound 3/5+ save marines with ap3 bolters, not to mention having some of the most powerful psychic powers in the game? theres bumping an army so people want to play it, and then theres breaking it. id be more incluned to keep an open mind.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I think people will be moaning about TS enough already without giving them a extra wound. If they do get it, the complaining about the current Iron Warriors list will pale in comparision to bitching and GW burning about a army built around a basic trooper who has a similer if not better statline and equipment than most HQ characters.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> wraith usually gets his info from the more reliable members of warseer.
> 
> @ the deserter - if you read the other posts youll see that they have other significant upgrades, which severely reduce the chance of them having 2 wounds. would gw be stupid enough to allow an army of 2 wound 3/5+ save marines with ap3 bolters, not to mention having some of the most powerful psychic powers in the game? theres bumping an army so people want to play it, and then theres breaking it. id be more incluned to keep an open mind.



Actually the Cult Tsons will have a 3/4+ save 

Deserter, just so you know, I have the full unit entry for Thousand Sons sitting in front of me provided by someone I trust who has the full codex and I can assure you, there is no mention ANYWHERE in this entry of 2 wounds. Not to say it won't change, isn't wrong, etc, however the fact remains that if the new codex is coming out in Sept then it is most likely pretty much set in stone.

Don't feel bad though as the Sons will ALL come armed with AP3 bolters, a 4+ save, and a sorcerer with a force weapon as standard.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

> Don't feel bad though as the Sons will ALL come armed with AP3 bolters, a 4+ save, and a sorcerer with a force weapon as standard.


 *swears insanely*

i trust all only aspiring champons get force weapons? but still, they seem to have been boosted to a much higher place than i would have imagined. any word on a points cost per model for all that shizz?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh yes please give everybody who doesn't play TS some good news as well.

No offense intended to any current TS players but unless the points cost is rather high like 35 pts+ I see TS becoming the new Iron Warriors. With a statline like that every power gamer in the game is going to be buying and trying to exploit the list.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Are they making plastic Chaos warriors? Finally? And, no, the Black Legion didn't count....


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

Just a counter-point to the current TS worrying, will powergamers take them? Most of the lists that powergamers have to worry about actually don't have very much 3+ save infantry in them instead relying on vehicles, 2+ save models or hordes of low/no save stuff. I don't think they'll break the game unless your fielding a gunline of marines, in which case you'll have enough anti-expensive-MEQ anyway.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I can't say the cost due to forum rules but it is roughly the cost of 2 Tau multitrackers and a searchlight I believe, per model, with the champ costs a large amount of points. Word is that a 9 man squad is going to be over 300pts.


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> I can't say the cost due to forum rules but it is roughly the cost of 2 Tau multitrackers and a searchlight I believe, per model, with the champ costs a large amount of points. Word is that a 9 man squad is going to be over 300pts.


And that is why I'm not bothered about the new Thousand Sons. For 300+ plus points I'd damn well want an uber unit. Think about Grey Knights, 275 for 10 basic guys. Great abilities but they still die like marines. I think the 1K Sons will be the same. Sure they may get a 4++, but if i throw enough multi-shot at them they'll still fail 3+ saves.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

> Word is that a 9 man squad is going to be over 300pts.


more expensive than 6 ravenwing bikers w/attack bike and speeder? fuck me.

still, most lists will have sufficient firepower to force the amount of saves needed.


----------



## The Deserter (May 28, 2007)

I trust my sources too Wraithlord!! The manager of Games workshop himself beat down the roumors about the thousand sons. They are keeping the 2 wounds but they are not getting an invunrable save unless you pay for the mark of tzeentch. We wil see who was right when the new codex comes out anyway. :evil:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok Deserter no need to get upty about it, we are all freinds here and don't want to start flaming wars over what is basically a differnace of sources. 

We've just know Wraith for a while now thats all, so we are obviously more likely to trust him since we know his history. We simply stated we are more likely to believe Wraith, no offensive was intended towards you. 

To qoute Lock, Stock: *drugged up voice* "Chill Winstan!"


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

wraith gets a lot of the news from warseer, which in my experience tends to be far more reliable than the 'I overheard a GW employee' route.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As I said previously the players usually know more about upcoming releases than the GW staff 'on the ground'.

I think if they hear you bemoaning something about a new release then they will tell you it isn't happening, they havn't heard anything it, not to worry etc to keep you happy and to make you still buy that box of mini's which will be useless in the next codex and nobody will buy again so they have to get rid of them now. Its pretty basic sales talk.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The Deserter said:


> I trust my sources too Wraithlord!! The manager of Games workshop himself beat down the roumors about the thousand sons. They are keeping the 2 wounds but they are not getting an invunrable save unless you pay for the mark of tzeentch. We wil see who was right when the new codex comes out anyway. :evil:


You gave me negative rep because I dared to state I have been shown, not told but shown, otherwise? Seriously??? Take a look at my post where I said it may very well be wrong but that I trust my source. Now take it down a notch champ.


And btw, my local GW manager doesn't know jack shit about the codex period. Yours might but being a GW manager doesn't make you infallible. Anything that I have posted here generally comes from multiple people who are usually on the money. It is your right to disagree with others and have alternate opinions but understand this: as a mod I will not tolerate people jumping all over others like that because they disagree on a topic. Period.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

I've never had a chaos army but i've always liked the ts mini's. if all this is correct i may splash out on some. i'm an imp guard player myself so it will be nice to have an army of pure killers for once.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey wraith, any news on what will be happening to chars like cultist, dark apostles and things like the IW servo arm?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I obviously don't know as much as Wraith but I'm pretty sure that they have been binned dude. All the unique stuff for the Undivided Legions has gone apparently.

Sorry, im crying as well and I don't even collect CSM.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Hmm...damn streamlining. Me hates it so. *shakes head*


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Well i guess Dark Apostle just gets to get painted to look cool, like my Icon Bearer oh well *shrugs* as long as i can still be Word Bearers and feel somewhat daemonish >.>


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

DaemonsR'us said:


> Hey wraith, any news on what will be happening to chars like cultist, dark apostles and things like the IW servo arm?


To my knowledge, they are in fact binned as Jacobite said, however there will be ways to get around this. For instance:

Dark Apostle: Chaos Lord, Power Weapon, Mark of Tzeentch. Almost the same stats as the current dark Apostle. Demagogue is lost unfortunately but your model will still be valid.

Cultists: depending on the cost/stats of them, you may be able to use the new generic daemons as your cultists. After all, there is no 'generic daemon' model is there? 


I think what people are going to find with this codex is that they will be doing a great deal of mixing and matching and a bunch of counts as in order to use the army and models they have in the manner they want. And imho that will be a good thing that encourages more diversity between armies.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Got a shitload of new info here for you guys:



> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by Dreachon
> > Any idea on what the weapon lay-out is of the chaos veterans and if the rac get's a boost in stats?
> 
> ...




The changes to the deamons are HUGE, especially the greater daemons. Holy shit!





> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by mf_Greg
> > Thanks a lot again for Your answers!
> >
> ...





> just a little bit to add in here,since the spawn is Slow and Purposeful they role one D6 for movement in the movement phase
> and since they are beast role D6 for movement in the shooting phase.
> 
> It means they could move 2 inches or could move 12!





> > Quote:
> > Do possessed get a pistol and close combat weapon as well? So three attacks?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Could somebody please explain to me why the whole 'Traits' idea has been binned from all future Codexs. 

To me the doctrines in Codex Imperial Guard have only led to good. Seems stupid to reduce choice.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't believe it really worked out like the designers intended. Just like most other options, only the hardest are really ever seen, leaving most of the options nothing more than print in a book. This was not so bad for IG, but for Marines it just got worse. The 'drawbacks' were usually something that the player was not going to contend with anyway. Oooh, I can't take allies.... It just didn't effectively balance the advantages.

I'm really looking forward to the new Chaos dex, and am kinda glad the dex will resemble the Eldar dex. With the exception of a slightly scattered layout, it was pretty darn good. Also, keep in mind that I feel this way thus far even though I know that my all metal Daemon/Dustwing army is screwed.


----------



## Kenny3760 (Jan 5, 2007)

From what I've read and (mis)understood this means my Night Lords don't exist per se, anymore. It looks as though I need to re-invent them as a traitor legion with marks to get them as close as possible to what they are now, is that correct?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

they dont have a dedicated list, you have to theme the army yourself using the basic chaos dex.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

I am gonna miss traits a little  they just needed to be reworked a little is all not completely binned, but eh you live you move on all that, gonna miss my apostle with a summoning stick though


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Kenny3760 said:


> From what I've read and (mis)understood this means my Night Lords don't exist per se, anymore. It looks as though I need to re-invent them as a traitor legion with marks to get them as close as possible to what they are now, is that correct?


Pretty much yeah but one thing that will help you out in that is the fact that there are no longer any 0-1 limits from what I understand. So if you have them, you will be able to field 3 squads of 20 raptors. And you will do so for less than they would cost to do it now (if you could).


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

If you could yeah >.>; i dont kno any ppl that have bought more then 10ish of the current raptor models :lol:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like them well enough but couldn't justify their cost in game. With them getting a fair bit cheaper I will be certain to have a squad.


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

I just read in a forum that Plague Marines are gonna have initiative 3.This is very disconcerning as Im a die hard deathguard player.Plague Marines already lack long range heavy weapons and now were gonne be neutered even more by having initiative 3 in close combat?So now we get shot to hell getting into effective firing range and we're gonna also lose initiative to every army in the game when in hand to hand combat. Please tell me this isnt true.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

That's what I hear as well. I'm not too upset with the stat change though. Keep in mind that this is only effective on Plague Marines, and not Nurgle-marked Marines.

Plague Marines - Init3, Feel No Pain, Toughness 4(5), Cheap Rhinos, 2 attacks each when charged
Nurgle Marines - Toughness 4(5), Cheap Rhinos, 2 attacks each when charged

IMHO, the drop to initiative really is not a big deal when compared to the benefit of a 4++ ward save (as in WHFB when you get your armour save, and if failed, can take a ward/invulnerable save in addition) against the majority of weapons in the game.


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

I see what your saying,but you can make only make so many 4+ saves.You get stuck in close combat and get nailed with 10-15 hits from a good sized squad you gonna be hurting,hell you cant even beat Impeial guard in initiative. Another question....will cult troops count as troop choices being you can field Plague Marines and Chaos Marines with the mark of Nurgle.Also why have Plague marines and then Chaos marines with just the mark.If you worship Nurgle as a Chaos marine wouldnt you be a Plague Marine.My army is pure DeathGuard,how are you expected to differentiate between Plague Marines and Chaos Marines with the mark....do I have to paint regular Chaos Marines Green. Can Plague Marines be designated as Veteran and get the benefits or only regular troops?Sorry Im babbleing,but my Chaos world is being turned upside down here.Im seeing the origional Nine legions fading away.Oh yeah will giving regular Chaos Marines the mark of Nurgle prevent them from using heavy weapons?


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Well at least they're solid questions.. we may have to wait till the codex comes out to find out though


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

rokassan said:


> I just read in a forum that Plague Marines are gonna have initiative 3.This is very disconcerning as Im a die hard deathguard player.Plague Marines already lack long range heavy weapons and now were gonne be neutered even more by having initiative 3 in close combat?So now we get shot to hell getting into effective firing range and we're gonna also lose initiative to every army in the game when in hand to hand combat. Please tell me this isnt true.


I'm sure you're quite convinced that making these changes to Death Guard will ruin them. I, however, am not. Explain to me how making them a little slower but much, much tougher does not fit their style.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

God knows I hate to admit it but I'm with Uber on this one.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

It's like chaos salamanders!!!


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

Look at my last post and youll se my reasons.Initiative is important.Being that Deathguard have no long range weapons you already have to endure a hail of medium and long range fire before you get to the enemy.Now after enduring the hail of fire, whatever manages to survive(FNP and all)closes in for close combat.Now,lets see...no more vet skills(Furious charge) so now you must endure a beating in close combat before you can even fight back.Salamanders have access to heavy weapons and therefore have the luxury of avoiding close combat.Deathguard are a close combat- short range army and now have to absorb all of the enemys attacks before they can even retaliate.As I said before you can only make so many 4+ saves and they arent invunerable saves.I believe double strength weapons will take you out and power weapons(you get no FNP).This will be ok if Deathguard will be able to use heavy weapons.Will Chaos Marines(not Plague Marines) with the mark of Nurgle be allowed to us heavy weapons? Do I at least make a good point.Oh yeah and on the point of Deathguard being slow.....they arent zombies and they arent dead(they are living,believe it or not).If youve read the fluff Nurgle and his followers are filled with an unnatural energy and are completely unaffected by the diseases the are infected with.The infctions only numb them to pain and injury.BTW it would be great if when the demon codex comes out the Plague beares get FNP.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Spaces after periods are important as well 

Keep in mind that no one yet knows if deathguard will be disallowed the heavy weapons but even if they are, you will be able to take Nurgle marked Havocs, Chaos Marines and such now. Your Chosen squads will be able to take them as well so the army will be a fair bit better off than before.

You make a decent point but when you boil it down, FNP makes the actual Plague Marines (who are T5 as well) a LOT more survivable at range and in CC. Not to mention the fact that they will have blight grenades which lower attacks against them by 1 per attacking model. Overall, I don't think you will have to worry too much.


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the grammar lesson Wraith, guess I should pay attention so I dont look like an illiterate. If I can take Nurgle marked Havocs(with heavy weapons) then Ill be happier than a schoolgirl and I wont complain.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

What I gathered from that word pasta is that you think that this change, which is one of the best thematic changes in this edition, should not be made, because it would lead to a gameplay imbalance. While this has the potential to be a legitimate concern, the fact that the codex is not finished or released means that you really have no basis on which to construct the argument that they will be weakened in gameplay.


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

Well are these rumors everyone keeps posting legit or not? If they are then I do have a basis for my concern. Wraith already beat you to the insult by the way, but good try.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

rokassan said:


> Wraith already beat you to the insult by the way, but good try.


He doesn't give a flying f***.  

As for the legality of the rumors, I tend to trust anything I hear from Wraith, as he's been pretty darn reliable so far. All other things (no offense guys) I take w/ a grain of salt. Or even a whole shaker, when it comes to sources like GW groundpounders.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

as iv already said, wraith gets most of his info from warseer, whose members tend to be very well connected and are usully right.

i trust anything he says, although we will have to wait until sept 15th to be sure...


----------



## black chaplain (May 14, 2007)

i like the sound of the new blast masters....he he he


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Wraith already beat you to the insult by the way, but good try.


Wasn't intended as one Rok, sorry if it came off that way. Proper grammar is a pet peeve of mine and sometimes I pull the asshat out and point it at someone. 



> i trust anything he says



Reaaaaalllyyyy. :twisted: 




> Well are these rumors everyone keeps posting legit or not? If they are then I do have a basis for my concern.


Unfortunately this does seem to be the case. Most of the rumours found on Warseer currently, which is what I have been summing up here for awhile now, are coming from people who are already in possession of the codex. It is a sad fact that DG are going to be Init 3 (rumour of course, but...) but you definitely WILL be able to take Nurgle Havocs. Keep in mind however that they will only be T4/5 and will NOT have Feel No Pain, blight grenades, etc. You will also be able to have Nurgle bikes (T6!!!), Nurgle Raptors, non- DG Nurgle Marines.... very few units in the new book are unmarkable.

There is something to be said about T5 Havocs with Autocannons standing and firing from cover. Anyone who thinks Havocs are hard to shift now is in for a real surprise


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

Thats what I wanted to hear.....all praise Grandfather Nurgle. I didnt take it personally Wraith,Ive been a Cop in Miami for 8 years nothing offends me. I tend to write in pasta when Im typing alot.....I get lazy.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Any info on special characters? such as abbadon, lucius, the other guys whose names i cant remember.....


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Lucius and Bile are a no atm, but the others are all in the summary on the first page.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats a pity, Biles been around for donkeys and Lucius just ozzed style, plus they just made a mini for him.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

lucius i would have thought would be in the final cut. im not surprised about fabuis though.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know they were both built up pretty heavily in HH.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah, that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

They are both there and recently I heard that Bile WILL still be able to alter marines. I will see if I can dig up some more info on them.



*UPDATE:* The first post has been editted with ALL the latest info guys. Be sure to check it over again.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Think wraith was just saying that he didnt have any solid info on them before, not that they were cut :?


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

I read that Deathguard will lose true grit. I suppose this does'nt matter being you can now switch between your Bolter and Bolt pistol, meaning if you choose to shoot and not assault you use the Bolter and if you do choose to assault you simply switch out for your Bolt pistol and combat knife or chainsword. Am I correct here?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes that is correct.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Had a good read, and the only thing im abit off with is the possessed. Random skill, what the fuck? Still, wont cry to hard, unril i see the dex in print.


----------



## Tomo (Jul 22, 2007)

oblits HS :| Berzerkers no blood frenzy  nochainaxes? :evil: no dreadaxe?  abbadon nerfed hard...-.-

thats all i have to QQ about really, but it seems that my favourite parts of the army are the ones getting nerfed, the rest seems ok.

to your knowledge, can D princes still use gifts like speed etc, i really did want that massive bloodthirster axe as a dreadaxe though

EDIt: if this is true that is


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

multiple posts deleted.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Tomo said:


> oblits HS :| Berzerkers no blood frenzy  nochainaxes? :evil: no dreadaxe?  abbadon nerfed hard...-.-
> 
> thats all i have to QQ about really, but it seems that my favourite parts of the army are the ones getting nerfed, the rest seems ok.
> 
> ...



Abbadon is nowhere near nerfed now. As a matter of fact, the dude is incredibly sick in the new codex from all accounts.

D.Princes cannot get speed to my knowlegde. They will however be able to purchase wings.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

> D.Princes cannot get speed to my knowlegde


theyre gonna need some serious rehab!


----------



## Tomo (Jul 22, 2007)

do you know wheather chosen can be terminators


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

They have 2 seperate entries for Chosen marines and Chaos termies from what ive gathered


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I haven't seen anything that would allow TDA to be taken by Chosen. Termies might just be obsolete otherwise. Between Oblits and Chosen, why take 'normal' Chaos Termies?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Tomo: Daemons is correct, Chosen terminators are now a separate entry in the book and are now the ONLY way to get Terms in the army (Tsons could do it as well in the currect book)

Hespithe: Read above


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm a bit confused. It looks to me like DaemonsR'us and I have pretty much the same opinion. What do you mean that Chosen Termies are the 'only' way to get Termies into an army?

_Chosen: 

-One attack 
-18 points 
-Bolter, Bolt Pistol, CCW, Frags, Kraks 
-Can have an Icon 
-Huge amount of options (like Dark Angel company veterans) 
-May have one heavy weapon and 4-5 (one can replace Heavy) special weapons or 4 CCW (Power Weapon/Fist, Lightning Claws) that replace special weapon 
-Infiltrate as standard 
-5 to 10 models a squad. 
-Chosen are not fearless. _


Does TDA fall under "-_Huge amount of options (like Dark Angel company veterans_)"? I don't have access to that 'dex, personally.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

No its much like how SM's have termies set up in their codexes, you'l have your veterain squad in power armor with ability to use many weapons/abilities and then you'll have a seperate entry for termies, its not like you upgrade your chosen vets to termies like you did before


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Exactly. No more mixing Term and Power armour in the same squad as well. Term Chosen and Power Armour Chosen are now entirely separate units.


----------

